
Python.NET (pythonnet) 2.3.0 released with docker and nuget support - denfromufa
https://github.com/pythonnet/pythonnet/releases/tag/v2.3.0
======
harmath
For those who were wondering about IronPython vs Python.NET here is the
relevant SO [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1168914/ironpython-vs-
pyt...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1168914/ironpython-vs-python-net)

~~~
denfromufa
Another non-biased reference here: [http://docs.python-
guide.org/en/latest/starting/which-python...](http://docs.python-
guide.org/en/latest/starting/which-python/)

------
denfromufa
Installation options:

[https://github.com/pythonnet/pythonnet/wiki/Installation](https://github.com/pythonnet/pythonnet/wiki/Installation)

Re-designed docs:

[http://pythonnet.github.io/](http://pythonnet.github.io/)

Short intro and tags:

[https://github.com/pythonnet/pythonnet/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/pythonnet/pythonnet/blob/master/README.md)

